# Interactive Training



## tkmc (3 September 2008)

Hi all,

I have been surding these forums for a couple of weeks, reading to gain more knowledge.

I have already got a few books, in particular Share Trading - Daryl Guppy and Trading Secretes - Louise Bradford.

I have not actually had a chance to read them at this stage (starting them this week, uni exams just finished yesterday).

I cam accross a 5 disc interactive trading course on the shop section and wanted to know if this would be of any benefit?
http://www.moneybags.com.au/default.asp?d=2&t=6&id=4351&c=0&a=74

I also spot the Daryl Guppy videos and though they may compliment the book?

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------

